# honeywell Evohome



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone got it? Was wondering how much you paid to get it installed. I have been quoted £800 for installation which sounds a bit much to me.


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

400 only the product.
400 installation seems a bit too much.

The installation should not take more than 30 min.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

cangri said:


> 400 only the product.
> 400 installation seems a bit too much.
> 
> The installation should not take more than 30 min.


I'm not sure where that statement comes from!

I'd allow 2 hours to half a day minimum for a neat and tidy install based on working with the average rats nest of a wiring centre (usually a load of unmarked wiring using tons of choc-block connectors stuffed tightly into a too-small back box rather than a nice industry-standard heating wiring centre using the numbered connections depicted in all the on-line wiring guides).

Plus the time to check the original install is actually wired correctly and all devices operate as they should!

In the 15 years I've spent working with Evo and Hometronic I bet I've seen less than a dozen "proper" wiring centres, and I'm always amazed at the new and ingenious ways old controls have been incorrectly installed!!


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

I looked into this earlier this year and was quoted about 1200-1400 fitted for 12 units and control box. Def on my list of things to do.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

cangri said:


> 400 only the product.
> 400 installation seems a bit too much.
> 
> The installation should not take more than 30 min.


The product is £1k and wants £800 installation and it takes longer than 30mintues. I was thinking more like half a days work so about £400 ant the most


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Clyde said:


> I looked into this earlier this year and was quoted about 1200-1400 fitted for 12 units and control box. Def on my list of things to do.


That's what I budgeted for £1400. I have contacted more installers so will get a better idea on the cost.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

shl-kelso said:


> I'm not sure where that statement comes from!
> 
> I'd allow 2 hours to half a day minimum for a neat and tidy install based on working with the average rats nest of a wiring centre (usually a load of unmarked wiring using tons of choc-block connectors stuffed tightly into a too-small back box rather than a nice industry-standard heating wiring centre using the numbered connections depicted in all the on-line wiring guides).
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, I expected half a day of work but not to be charged a full day's work


----------



## luke997 (Jul 26, 2011)

£220 (inclusive of VAT) for the following install:

ATC928G3000 Evohome Wi-Fi Connected Controller
BDR91 Wireless Relay Box
ATF500DHW Hot Water Kit
HR92 Radiator controllers x 12 for 12 zones
Got the kit for ca. £900

Took around 6h.

That was 2,5y ago - best decision ever, 12 separate zones, so with right schedule better savings than most other systems (Nest/Hive).
Works with Alexa - not Smartthings (officially) - which is the only let down.

No problems with it - just works, that's probably best thing about it.
So much so that added wireless security from Honeywell - equally great, rock stable.


----------

